# New Custom made led light for my fish tank



## wyciwug (Jan 13, 2014)

Please comment.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zGV2sQW-00


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

is that light going to flash and change colors like that when it is on the tank ??????
if it is then it would be best to leave the fish at the store so you don't kill them...


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Send the fishes into seizures.


----------



## wyciwug (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is another video of the light slowly fading


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVgmHJtipJ8&feature=youtu.be

Ecoxotic carries these too but I made my own. They use the same component will also change color at the touch of the remote. Please see customer's comments when they have it fades. No problem or hurt the fish.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=24016

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyzzTjkzbx4


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

apparently the lives and welfare of the fish are not of imortance ; just the light show..


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

I think the fishes reactions on the changing colours say it all.. they are stopping and looking with every change from what I see.... nice but bad idea im afraid


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, HECK NO! This would wreak havoc on the fish's health.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I made my own LED set up as well but no way is the flashing light good for your fish nor is the dimming of the lights. Your interest on the effects of LED should be first and foremost and knowing that even sudden or drastic light changes not only cause a drop in the physical health of your fish but their mental health as well. Constantly freaking them out with the flashing or strobing colors will drive them insane, they will never be healthy or normal with those lights on.

I made a homemade kit as well with three colors and I never use any of them except for moonlight yellow which is the last phase of my lights prior to lights out from 11-12. For the health and best interest of your fish dont use that set up, contradicting what the seller of the lights may have told you or the customers that dont know any better post great results on flashing lights, strobing or any drastic light changes is not good for the fish.

Just imagine a dilating eye constantly even fro a few minutes giving you a migraine, the fish has a much more sensitive eyeball and will surely not live healthy or normal life. Just go with something plain and normal and sell the kit.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

as i always try to tell folks......LOOK AT MOTHER NATURE.....
have you ever seen flashing multicolored lights in nature ?????
God don't do that dumb stuff...only man...
how do you think human beings would do if they were constantly bombarded with the flashing multicolored lights.
i would say that keeping a pet of any kind under such conditions would be animal cruelty..


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

lohachata said:


> have you ever seen flashing multicolored lights in nature ?????


your gonna regret that bud lol... northern lights is a natural phenomenon


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes , but..........the northern light are not intense lighting..they are more like a glow..in an almost uninhabited part of the world..not there 24/7/365 either..
but you are right..somebody is going to make an issue of it...lol
thanks pal...lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The lighting affects the endocrine system of a fish. Weird lighting wrecks it.


----------

